# KOTOR und mein Alzheimer



## Vordack (14. April 2019)

Hallo Leute 

Ich lebe noch und lebe mittlerweile in Paraguay, aber dazu irgendwann mehr. 

Ich dachte immer KOTOR wäre in Top Down Rollenspiel daß ich mal gespielt hatte. Dank menes Alzheimers entsinne ich nicht mehr viel. Ich glaube man war ein Padawan. Ich entsinne in der Basis (ich glaube es war aso eine Art Wüstenplanet) mehrere Jedi Lehrer. 

Da ich es nicht durchgespielt habe kann ich leider nix zur Handlung sagen. Ich meinte es war so nach dem Motto der Weg zum Jedi, bin mir aber nicht sicher.

Mehr weiß ich nicht.

90er,00er, so der Zeitraum.

Jetzt seit ihr dran. Welches Game kötte das sein?


P.S. Keine Waah Waahs wegen dem Alz, hab ich nicht (I think)


----------



## McDrake (14. April 2019)

Erstmal Hallo 

Aber ich verstehe jetzt nicht ganz was die Frage ist. Suchst Du anderes SW-Game als KOTOR? 

Gesendet von meinem H8314 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Enisra (14. April 2019)

vielleicht mit Baldurs Gate oder anderen Bioware Spielen verwechselt?


----------



## Vordack (14. April 2019)

McDrake schrieb:


> Erstmal Hallo
> 
> Aber ich verstehe jetzt nicht ganz was die Frage ist. Suchst Du anderes SW-Game als KOTOR?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem H8314 mit Tapatalk



Hi 

Ich suche  ein SW Spiel mit ISO Ansicht (ist doch Top Down oder?). KOTOR ist, hat man mir gesagt EGO Perspektive oder 3rd PErson.

@Enisra Nee war ganz bestimmt ein Star Wars Spiel.


----------



## Batze (15. April 2019)

Meinst du eventuell das alte MMO Star Wars Galaxies?
Ansonsten, hier mal eine Auflistung der Star Wars Spiele.


----------



## Herbboy (15. April 2019)

Also, beim ersten Kotor war man Anfang nach dem Tutorial auf Dantooine und erfüllte Aufgaben,um bei den Jedi-Meistern zu punkten. "Wüste" kam aber dann AFAIK anderweitig erst vorl. Und die Grafik war 3D mit "Verfolgerperspektive", du hattest bis zu 2 weitere Charaktere, die dich begleiteten.

Es gibt ja auch nicht so viele völlig verschiedene Star Was-Games. Zuerst gab es nur "Shooter"-artige Games, dann kam auch schon KotOR, siehe auch Batzes Link


----------



## Batze (15. April 2019)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es gibt ja auch nicht so viele völlig verschiedene Star Was-Games.


Also ich bin schon der Meinung das da ziemlich viel verschiedenes dabei ist. Shooter, Rollenspiel, Flugsimulation, Adventure, Echtzeit Strategie, MMORPG. Ich denke schon das da ziemlich viel abgedeckt wird.


----------



## Loosa (15. April 2019)

Vordack schrieb:


> Hallo Leute
> 
> Ich lebe noch und lebe mittlerweile in Paraguay, aber dazu irgendwann mehr.



Hui, hallo! Da bist du dann tatsächlich dahin wo der Pfeffer wächst. 
Und ich dachte schon, dich hätte jemand in die Wüste geschickt.


----------



## McDrake (15. April 2019)

Kommt mir nur das "tolle" Yoda Stories in den Sinn


----------



## Spiritogre (15. April 2019)

Und mir Star Wars - Force Commander.


----------

